# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  درخواست مقاله ای درباره ی NOC از مقالات ISI

## hooriya

با سلام
1 مقاله ی معتبر مثل مقالات ISI یا خود مقالات ISI با مضوع NOC:network on chip میخواستم.
ممنون میشم اگه کسی کمکم کنه

----------


## mojtaba-2010

سلام
مقالات ISI  + ترجمه و پایان نامه را میتوانید از وب سایت زیر دانلود کنید

http://banke-maghalat.ir/

----------

